# Ansomone vs Dr Lins



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Am looking to get next lot of GH in and am torn between Dr Lins yellow tribal top 100iu kits or just go straight to the Ansomone manufacturer.

I'd love to hear from anyone who's experienced the both of them and can give a comparison/feedback please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I think everyone without doubt will choose ansomone over any type of generic gh mate.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> I think everyone without doubt will choose ansomone over any type of generic gh mate.


 Cheers mate,

Have you used either? I saw quite an old thread on here with really high serum results from Dr Lins gear. I know things change but here's hoping.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

I've just been through 400 iu's of the original blacktops with the pinwheel on and wasn't impressed. I shot the last 100 iu's up at ten iu's a day to see if I got any sides and nothing. I used them a couple of years ago from the same source and they were magic but sadly looks like the hyge aren't what they used to be. Just my experience though.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes mate but only used the latest black tops like you.. I don't get any sides from either nutropin ansomone Lilly or hyge. Well I no it must of been doing summit coz always sleep like a baby. I was like you thinking is this fake! But when switched to the nutropin that still has the prescription sticker on the box was still the same no sides at all except falling asleep. I then gave my mate the hyge coz ended up getting a load of Pharma and he rates it highly

When I 1st started gh I felt it big time though but now after doing a few gh cycles just don't feel it but no it's working.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Imo back in the day maybe 5+ years ago hyge was really good. Then went down hill around 2013-2015 but now recent batches have been really good. I think hyge must of noticed a huge drop in sales then changed there game up again.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

ansomones still good ?? i heard that nancy zhao from ansamone was sending fake ansamone out, that was from someone on here, anyone have any more news on this

steve


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Yes mate but only used the latest black tops like you.. I don't get any sides from either nutropin ansomone Lilly or hyge. Well I no it must of been doing summit coz always sleep like a baby. I was like you thinking is this fake! But when switched to the nutropin that still has the prescription sticker on the box was still the same no sides at all except falling asleep. I then gave my mate the hyge coz ended up getting a load of Pharma and he rates it highly
> 
> When I 1st started gh I felt it big time though but now after doing a few gh cycles just don't feel it but no it's working.


 It's funny you say that. When I first had good gear I felt it big. Was like a new lease of life but since hasn't ever been the same.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Exactly! It even made my libido shoot up. Strength up, Loads of energy. Felt really happy with life lol but no longer get that feeling even when coming off for a few months then back on still doesn't feel the same from when I 1st started gh. Strange

hence my mate who has the hyge he got all same affects as me when I 1st tried gh but will soon wear off him


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Exactly! It even made my libido shoot up. Strength up, Loads of energy. Felt really happy with life lol but no longer get that feeling even when coming off for a few months then back on still doesn't feel the same from when I 1st started gh. Strange
> 
> hence my mate who has the hyge he got all same affects as me when I 1st tried gh but will soon wear off him


 Looks like Chem-Clarity will be offering tests on HGH through their website soon. It'll be interesting to send some samples off and see how different brands of GH come back. I've got a vial of the black top stuff left in my fridge so that'll be getting sent.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

barksie said:


> ansomones still good ?? i heard that nancy zhao from ansamone was sending fake ansamone out, that was from someone on here, anyone have any more news on this
> 
> steve


 Have you used the ansomone before?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

El Vasculo said:


> Looks like Chem-Clarity will be offering tests on HGH through their website soon. It'll be interesting to send some samples off and see how different brands of GH come back. I've got a vial of the black top stuff left in my fridge so that'll be getting sent.


 Can't wait for that! Will 1 of each these tested along with hyge good to compare them all against each other

View attachment IMG_0810.JPG


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> Looks like Chem-Clarity will be offering tests on HGH through their website soon. It'll be interesting to send some samples off and see how different brands of GH come back. I've got a vial of the black top stuff left in my fridge so that'll be getting sent.


 I wonder what type of testing will Chem-Clarity be doing on HGH since a thorough test would be unaffordable for many.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

It's the black top 100iu hyge that tested good, not the yellow fake .cn stuff.

I'd take either, depending on the price diff.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> I wonder what type of testing will Chem-Clarity be doing on HGH since a thorough test would be unaffordable for many.


 Aint got a clue but a purity test would be all you'd want wouldn't it? Dont know how much it would cost.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Fina said:


> It's the black top 100iu hyge that tested good, not the yellow fake .cn stuff.
> 
> I'd take either, depending on the price diff.


 The tribal yellow tops were tested here.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/168054-hygetropin-gh-serum-test/


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

To old that link mate to go off


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> Aint got a clue but a purity test would be all you'd want wouldn't it? Dont know how much it would cost.


 No, purity ain't enough for biosimilars the testing procedure is complex and expensive.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Can't wait for that! Will 1 of each these tested along with hyge good to compare them all against each other
> 
> View attachment 138202


 Cor, wish that was in my fridge. Pic was taken on a gym floor by look of it?


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> No, purity ain't enough for biosimilars the testing procedure is complex and expensive.


 Beats me mate. You could fire em an email to find out I should imagine.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ye converted my garage to a gym


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

El Vasculo said:


> The tribal yellow tops were tested here.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/168054-hygetropin-gh-serum-test/


 Aye that's over 4 years ago, pretty sure those are bunk now


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

El Vasculo said:


> The tribal yellow tops were tested here.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/168054-hygetropin-gh-serum-test/


 lol, that test was from back in 2012! Before they became heavily faked and produced and imported from Eastern Europe. Yellow tops are garbage, stay away. Cheap as chips too. I bet ive got enough shrapnel in my wallet to buy at least 4 kits, and still have change lol.


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

Fina said:


> Aye that's over 4 years ago, pretty sure those are bunk now





Clubber Lang said:


> lol, that test was from back in 2012! Before they became heavily faked and produced and imported from Eastern Europe. Yellow tops are garbage, stay away. Cheap as chips too. I bet ive got enough shrapnel in my wallet to buy at least 4 kits, and still have change lol.


 I did say it was an old thread,

You lads used any ansomone recently? Are there, to your knowledge, any fakes around?

I've had an email back from the ansomone ppl in China and seems just as cheap as the yellows I can get.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Ansomone are good. I've heard the 40iu kits are the best option, but no proof to back that up just hearsay.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

El Vasculo said:


> Have you used the ansomone before?


 yes and found it good


----------



## montecresto (Nov 2, 2017)

SvenPowerH said:


> No, purity ain't enough for biosimilars the testing procedure is complex and expensive.


 Hey bro; trying to contact you via msg but your PM is full (just trying to see how its possible to get bio-active results from differing gh).

Thanks bro


----------

